# Uggghhhh! So much bad in 1 Facebook status



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah someone came in today with a 7 week old yorkie/chihuahua mix asking grooming quests.. UGH, at least she was very willing to learn.


----------

